# Parentheses Mini Fuzz is not mini at all



## Dali (Oct 4, 2020)

I never had or tried a RAT but knowing the Life Pedal was built on that circuit I decided to try it (maybe publicity and hype works after all).

Well, there's nothing mini about the sound of it. It's a nasty pedal.

First try at Heat Shrink Tubing on 1/4 jacks. Forgot to put it on DC.


----------



## Barry (Oct 4, 2020)

Cool graphic, tight build!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 5, 2020)

Excellent artwork!  Dare I ask what that is you drew on the bottom cover?


----------



## Dali (Oct 5, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Excellent artwork!  Dare I ask what that is you drew on the bottom cover?



The first word that came to mind once I played it was really "nasty" and in English, even if I'm French Canadian it really poped up so I decide to draw some dust, filth, goo. But as I like contradictions, I also made it "shine a bit".

It's really almost automatic drawing, forcing myself to be spontaneous.

I draw a "hydrant" on my Hydra Delay just because it was some kind of silly pun. I'm a simple man... The same word means the same thing in French too so I was being bilingual.


----------

